# Whats everyone up to over the coming wknd?



## Stazz (May 6, 2009)

Well our wknds are weird in Dubai....not the norm! Our wknds are Thursday, Friday, Saturday....unlike everyone elses Friday, Saturday, Sunday. We work Sunday to Thursday....soooo tomorrow is my wknd  We have a farewell party tomorrow night at this DIVINE japanese restaurant called Sho Cho, right on the ocean, very funky place...so excited. Then Friday, we have a friends 30th bday brunch....now a brunch is famous in Dubai. All the hotel restaurants do it (well hotel restaurants are the only restaurants that are allowed to sell alcohol!) - basically the brunch is between 12pm and 4pm, and you pay a certain set amount, like, 250, and you eat all you can, drink all you can....it's loads of fun! saturday, I will hopefully be sunbathing with Tallula 

What are you all up to? (sorry for the uber long post)


----------



## sendie (May 6, 2009)

We have a busy one too. My daughter is getting married Friday and we have family coming in starting Thursday (not so wonderful actually) thru Saturday. Sunday my husband's friend from Hawaii will be here for the day and we plan on just relaxing at the barn and grilling with a few other friends and recovering!


----------



## Stazz (May 6, 2009)

Awwww I am sure it will be good fun!!!! Have a WONDERFUL time at your daughters wedding, I hope its truly special


----------



## Isa (May 6, 2009)

Wow Stace, you sure have a busy weekend . What kind of food can you find in a brunch in Dubai?
Me this weekend. My parents are comming to my place and we are going to have breakfast. After, we are going to buy soil and plant some seeds in Hermy's outside enclosure. Saturday night, My fiance and I are probably going to the movies. Sunday, it is mother day. So We will have lunch at my fiance's mom and Dinner at my parents house . 

Sendie,
Congratulations, Friday is going to be a precious day


----------



## Laura (May 6, 2009)

My weekend is wed thur fri. BUT i have this weekend off.. so Fri im driving to my sisters, then going to Santa Cruz. taking the dog and we are going to do more pictures like the one in Pt Reyes with the foot prints.. so she can make greeting cards and sell them.. visit with a friend for her birthday, then my dads 70th is sat so we are having a big party. and I took sunday off to recup! My mom passed away a few yeas ago.. so just memories.. no plans.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2009)

I MAY be driving up to Madera (a small city just north of Fresno) to bring my rescued snapper to Kevin so that he can take it to the CTTC Exec. board meeting and give it to the person who handles the snapper relocation program for California. Too bad Kevin can't come here, as I just LOVE giving "The Tour"!! 

Yvonne

Oh, and I'll be picking up poop, feeding, picking up poop and feeding!


----------



## BigBiscuit (May 6, 2009)

I think I will be catching up on sleep. I just had my last final exam today.


----------



## terryo (May 6, 2009)

My son comes home from college next Wed. for the whole summer. I can't wait. This Saturday I will clean his whole room and put on new sheets and comforter. Sunday all my other sons are taking me out to eat for Mothers Day. Then we are going to start planting our vegetable garden when we come home. A fun day for me.


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 6, 2009)

I was going to clean out Trevor's enclosure but I did it tonight!  It's pretty and smells better now. 

So, just housework, grocery shopping, and maybe we'll go out for sushi. Yum.


----------



## Stazz (May 6, 2009)

Wow all sounds awesome !!! Ooooh Kate,I LOVE sushi, going for sushi at the farewell tonight, and will take full advantage and pig out as my bosses are paying 

Isa, Dubai brunch food depends on the restaurant really, some of them have all sorts of food....sushi, roasts, every salad you can think of, lobster, seafood, steaks, you name it. I've never been to this place before, where we're going tomorrow. It's called the Warehouse, you can choose from 30 different kinds of mojitos....so this should be interesting !!!  I will report back on the food  

Evan - well done for finishing your last exam, must feel SO good !!!! I remember that feeling, its relaxation and party time now 
Yvonne, enjoy your trip to Madera! Drive safely  And have fun cleaning poop and feeding 

I hope everyone has a WONDERFUL wknd, and an AWESOME Mothers day !!!!!!! Thats on Sunday right? I will write a Mothers day thread while Im at work


----------



## desertsss (May 6, 2009)

Sunday I get to see my step-daughter after I go to brunch with my mama. Other than that a lot of cleaning. YAY!


----------



## Millerlite (May 7, 2009)

i get to work on the weekend, lol. not fun, but hay gotta make money to support the tortoises addiction, lol


----------



## Stazz (May 7, 2009)

Oooooooo and we've just been invited to a Full Moon Beach party on the Palm Jumeirah (the man-made island) - YAY! So a very very busy wknd!

Millerlite, absolutely! That is definitely an addiction I fully agree on supporting


----------



## Isa (May 7, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Isa, Dubai brunch food depends on the restaurant really, some of them have all sorts of food....sushi, roasts, every salad you can think of, lobster, seafood, steaks, you name it. I've never been to this place before, where we're going tomorrow. It's called the Warehouse, you can choose from 30 different kinds of mojitos....so this should be interesting !!!  I will report back on the food



Stace, you are very lucky, it looks like there is all kind of food there yummi . I heard that they are very strict in Dubai for the alchool, is it true?


----------



## Stazz (May 9, 2009)

Yup it's definitely true ! You need an alcohol license to buy alcohol form the very few alcohol stores that there are....and it's a big mission to get one! Otherwise you can only drink at hotel restaurants. There is a big store at a hotel where we stock up for the month on alcohol....it's way cheaper there and you don't need a license as it's in a different state...the only thing is, that it's over an hour drive away, hence why we do the trip monthly.


----------



## Isa (May 10, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Yup it's definitely true ! You need an alcohol license to buy alcohol form the very few alcohol stores that there are....and it's a big mission to get one! Otherwise you can only drink at hotel restaurants. There is a big store at a hotel where we stock up for the month on alcohol....it's way cheaper there and you don't need a license as it's in a different state...the only thing is, that it's over an hour drive away, hence why we do the trip monthly.



Really intersting. I love hearing about other countries . Stace, yesterday, they talked about Zuma on the news, they talk about him because yesterday was his assermentation ( I am sure you know that).


----------



## Stazz (May 10, 2009)

Hehehe I love hearing about different countries too!!! I love talking about this place, with it being so SERIOUSLY different in many ways, but I love learning about everyone elses countries 

Yup I knew about the inauguration yesterday, but I wasn't going to waste my time,energy and oxygen on watching that moron lol


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 21, 2009)

This coming weekend no plans, I like it that way on Holiday weekends. Would rather stay home, maybe lie by the pool and have no plans and not even think about work for three days.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 22, 2009)

Now Rich that is my kind of Holiday weekend.


----------



## wood turtle (May 22, 2009)

I have a softball tournament this weekend for my travel team. On Saturday I play at 8am, 11am, and 4 pm and I dont know when I play on Sunday yet.I have to be there at 7am lol. And my brother has baseball try outs tonight and Saturday. And I might go to church on Sunday depends on what time my tournaments at.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2009)

My neighbor thinks its cool to hit softballs as hard as he can. Trouble is, he can't aim and keep them on his property (he has 3 acres), and they come to my property. The last one broke one of the panels on my green house, so this week-end my son-in-law (bless him!!!) is going to be repairing the panel and he needs my set of hands to help him. Hot! Hot! Hot! But I have a nice shade tree we can work in!







This is what I've collected since he broke the green house. I used to toss them back over the fence...no more!

Yvonne


----------



## bettinge (May 22, 2009)

My god Yvonne, who is your neighbor? Sammy Sosa? I count 25 baseballs. Good thing torts don't eat them.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2009)

LOL!! He wishes!

Yvonne


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 22, 2009)

flying from Mass to Pennsylvania to bring my great aunt back in her car -- of course she lives on the southern border of PA and Maryland so it will be a 9 hour drive back Sunday!! But she will be here in MA for the summer


----------

